# Rifle river and ice



## summer_doug (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello all!

A few guys have reached out who want to explore swinging flies for the first time and I was wondering if the rifle has open water above m-55. I don’t want to sell ‘em on an idea and then leave ‘em high and dry.

With the temps the way they have been, I know it’s touchy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Is the Rifle open to fishing above M55 right now? It was -23* in that area just a couple nights ago. I have to think the river is pretty much frozen everywhere, although I don't know for sure.


----------



## summer_doug (Dec 30, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> Is the Rifle open to fishing above M55 right now? It was -23* in that area just a couple nights ago. I have to think the river is pretty much frozen everywhere, although I don't know for sure.


Isn’t it open from Sage Lake down?

I figured the temps probably locked everything up! It’s been a cold start!

Thanks!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It DOES look like the river is open to fishing about M55, year-round, up as far as Sage Lake Road. The river is pretty small up there. If you are talking about spey fishing, the Ausable might offer better options. And the A stays mostly open below Foote dam through the winter - although a good portion of that river is frozen now, too. The first few miles below Foote Dam are open now, based on a recent report on this forum.


----------



## summer_doug (Dec 30, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> It DOES look like the river is open to fishing about M55, year-round, up as far as Sage Lake Road. The river is pretty small up there. If you are talking about spey fishing, the Ausable might offer better options. And the A stays mostly open below Foote dam through the winter - although a good portion of that river is frozen now, too. The first few miles below Foote Dam are open now, based on a recent report on this forum.


Thanks dude! It is pretty tight, but it’s an area I’m a little more familiar with so I was leaning towards taking the guys there.

Can’t afford a spey setup up so i’ve been rocking a floating line with versileader as a sink tip. I can’t bomb the casts so smaller water is fine for a little practice.

With a new youngster, it’s been about 5 months since I was on the water and I’m just getting itchy (haha). Is it spring yet?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishing The Rifle right now will require a ice auger and jigging pole or tip up. But getting around is easy as they are driving snowmachines up and down it. The bottom in the rapids has anchor ice under the open water, so bring cleats if your fishing there, with several feet of shelf ice.
Seriously The big A may be your best bet.


----------



## summer_doug (Dec 30, 2016)

feedinggrounds said:


> Fishing The Rifle right now will require a ice auger and jigging pole or tip up. But getting around is easy as they are driving snowmachines up and down it. The bottom in the rapids has anchor ice under the open water, so bring cleats if your fishing there, with several feet of shelf ice.
> Seriously The big A may be your best bet.


I really appreciate the info feedinggrounds!

Might end up at the Manistee then because I’m a little more familiar. 

Have a good one!


----------

